# Panfish on the fly?



## TheCream

Does anyone else here fish for panfish on a flyrod? I have been flyrodding gills and sunfish for a few years with great results, and have even crappie fished with the flyrod a little this spring. Big panfish on light fly tackle is a blast! 

What flies do you use? Any favorites? Tie your own?


----------



## ohiotuber

My passion is fly fishing for gills & it is the ONLY way I fish for them! I also tie flies & my favorites are a yellow woolly worm, red butt epoxy ant, foam beetle, foam spider, gurgler, & honeybug. Here are a few gills from last year caught on a 2wt & 3wt. Even though I have NEVER registered for a "Fish Ohio", every one of these surpassed the 9" mark, with 2 of 'em 11"+.





































Where are you located? I'm here in Canton.
You just can't beat big gills on a light weight fly rod! Yesterday, I went out, fought the wind with the 3 wt, but got 2 bass, 12" & 13", & a 9" gill...no pics & all released......I SELDOM keep fish & when I do, it's gills under 8" or spring caught crappie.
Mike


----------



## booky

do the crappie favor the clousers? i'm lookin to target more of the crappie on my fly rod thiis year, but i luv to go after gills also. yajust cant do it when ya got the lil ones w/ ya cause your busy with there lines


----------



## Evileye

Love to fish gills after work on nimisila. One of my favorites is called a theo's danger baby and various colors of copper johns. I have a 14' boat but I prefer to wade. Im currently using a 3 wt and just love it.


----------



## Mike4066

I like the panfish on the fly too.. I'm just learning but its so much more fun than baiting waxworms.


----------



## TheCream

I just bought a new 3wt outfit with tax return money. I can't wait to hammer some gills on it. I am fishing SE Ohio, I work at Ohio U. I just tied some streamers for crappies that I got creative with (as creative as I can be), going off the Black Ghost hackle streamer pattern. I'll snap some pics later if I remember to do so. I have been catching crappies this spring on beadhead size 10 crystal buggers in white and olive. 

Awesome gills, tuber! Some real bulls right there. I have access to a few ponds with bluegills like that, I'm hoping to get on at least one of them this weekend.


----------



## Mike4066

http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/

There are some awesome panfish patterns here. I haven't had a chance to try/tie any yet though.


----------



## ohiotuber

TheCream said:


> I just bought a new 3wt outfit with tax return money. I can't wait to hammer some gills on it. I am fishing SE Ohio, I work at Ohio U. I just tied some streamers for crappies that I got creative with (as creative as I can be), going off the Black Ghost hackle streamer pattern. I'll snap some pics later if I remember to do so. I have been catching crappies this spring on beadhead size 10 crystal buggers in white and olive.
> 
> Awesome gills, tuber! Some real bulls right there. I have access to a few ponds with bluegills like that, I'm hoping to get on at least one of them this weekend.


What kind of 3wt is it? My St Croix 3wt is my absolute "go to" rod.
Thanks for the comment on the gills. I got a 9 incher this past Sunday but didn't take a picture, For big gills, tie up some yellow unweighted woolly worms with red wool yarn tail (about 1/4" long) & grizzly hackle. I like a size 12 curved nymph hook or streamer hook.
Your choice of a black ghost for crappie is excellent. Try a white wooly bugger with a large hot pink head too. Pink/white has ALWAYS been deadly for crappie...at least for me!
If you get up around Canton, let me know & we'll wet a line.
Mike


----------



## ohiotuber

Mike4066 said:


> http://www.warmwaterflytyer.com/
> 
> There are some awesome panfish patterns here. I haven't had a chance to try/tie any yet though.


You are right.....my absolute favorite fly (yellow woolly worm) & the McGinty are 2 patterns well worth tying.
That site also has some VERY good information....not just patterns.
It may be the best site on the net for all around flytying.
Mike


----------



## TheCream

ohiotuber said:


> What kind of 3wt is it? My St Croix 3wt is my absolute "go to" rod.
> Thanks for the comment on the gills. I got a 9 incher this past Sunday but didn't take a picture, For big gills, tie up some yellow unweighted woolly worms with red wool yarn tail (about 1/4" long) & grizzly hackle. I like a size 12 curved nymph hook or streamer hook.
> Your choice of a black ghost for crappie is excellent. Try a white wooly bugger with a large hot pink head too. Pink/white has ALWAYS been deadly for crappie...at least for me!
> If you get up around Canton, let me know & we'll wet a line.
> Mike


My new rig is a 7'9" 4 piece St Croix Avid with a BPS White River Classic reel. I have only used it a few times and love it to death already. I will try the wooly worm on the gills when I get out. I think I have the materials to tie a few. And thanks for the warmwater link, looks like a great site!


----------



## Metzie

Where do you wade at Nimisilia?


----------



## shorebound

i just went out saturday and slayed the gills at a farm pond with a hairs ear. I fished untill there wasn't much left of the fly, they beat it up pretty bad. once warmer water comes around i lice to use foam anything mainly because once and a while you get a big ol carp to suck one down and then your in for a real interesting fight


----------



## TheCream

ohiotuber said:


> You are right.....my absolute favorite fly (yellow woolly worm) & the McGinty are 2 patterns well worth tying.
> That site also has some VERY good information....not just patterns.
> It may be the best site on the net for all around flytying.
> Mike


My order from Cabelas came in last night. I ordered a new pair of neoprene waders (tired of leaks), and also a few tying materials. I ordered yellow chenille so I can tie the wooly worm, and a few different colors of saddle hackles so I can tie some different streamer patterns I have in mind. This was my concoction for crappies from last week:











I also tied a few of these with 2 whites and a red hackle sandwiched between them that looks good, and ordered some died pink saddles, blue dun, and badger for a more natural look. If I ever make it to my tying bench this week, I'll take more pics.


----------



## ohiotuber

TheCream said:


> My order from Cabelas came in last night. I ordered a new pair of neoprene waders (tired of leaks), and also a few tying materials. I ordered yellow chenille so I can tie the wooly worm, and a few different colors of saddle hackles so I can tie some different streamer patterns I have in mind. This was my concoction for crappies from last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tied a few of these with 2 whites and a red hackle sandwiched between them that looks good, and ordered some died pink saddles, blue dun, and badger for a more natural look. If I ever make it to my tying bench this week, I'll take more pics.


Good looking streamer...I'm sure it will take crappie. Let us know how it works out & I look forward to seeing your other efforts.
Mike


----------



## TheCream

I managed to tie a few more last night before turning in for the night. Here are the pics I took:




























I am either heading back to the mountains this weekend or fishing close to home, either way I plan to try these out. I may even swing a few of these in the rivers in WV.


----------



## ohiotuber

I absolutely LOVE red on a gill fly & hot pink & white for crappie. GREAT job!
Mike


----------



## chuckyp

I've found I can through damn near anything at the gills and they love it. Griffiths gnats being my favorite ofcourse. I have the most fun catching them on dry flys. I caught a ton of crappie on a scud pattern. I've used a stretch tube scudd and a scudd that was tied using plastic from a sandwich bag. 

Tie in a thin strip of plastic from sandwich bagg like 1/4 " wide by 2" long, and a piece of copper wire. Then olive dub up the hook towards the eye. Fold the plastic forward tie it in and wrap the wire towards the eye to create ribs. Whip finnish and your done. Your looking to imitate fresh water shrimp. 

The crappies love these for some reason. I just throw it out and work it back with a hand twist retrieve but I usually don't get far with out a strike.


----------



## chuckyp

Just went out today the water was muddy and I had success using a stonefly pattern. This was fished in a pond. I'd strip and let the fly sit for a few seconds the fish would take it.


----------



## TheCream

chuckyp said:


> I've found I can through damn near anything at the gills and they love it. Griffiths gnats being my favorite ofcourse. I have the most fun catching them on dry flys.


I agree on the gills. I mainly try to throw durable flies to bluegills because they can destroy a fly in about 30 minutes of fishing. Beadhead Prince nymphs and hare's ear's are great on them. All spring I have been throwing a dry and dropper combo of either an elk hair caddis w/black hare's ear on the dropper or parachute adams w/black hare's ear or Prince on the dropper. Almost all fish have come on the dropper, but a few have taken the dry. I'm waiting to hook a fish on both on the same cast on my little 3wt.


----------



## flyman

hey cream i beat you to it. two 6'' bluegill on a rod like that feel like a 10'' bass. anyway what is a good durable dry that is easy to tie for panfish? will coachman or something like cell foam ant work? i want something that sits high on water and doesn't get soaked fast


----------



## TheCream

flyman said:


> hey cream i beat you to it. two 6'' bluegill on a rod like that feel like a 10'' bass. anyway what is a good durable dry that is easy to tie for panfish? will coachman or something like cell foam ant work? i want something that sits high on water and doesn't get soaked fast


Easiest in my opinion that ties easily, floats high, is durable, and gills attack it is an elk hair caddis. I doubt bluegills in my area ever see caddis flies, but they attack that fly like it killed their little brother.


----------



## wabi

I recently got started in fly tying and tried a few simple patterns to start. I tied a couple foam spiders and left the legs long (great action in the water) and they seem to be working well on bluegills (and even bass).
Used this one today while trying out my new Sage 4wt rod and it did take a few bluegills for me! It's getting a little beat-up, though.


----------



## swordfish

Those are just awsome tuber,i really enjoy fishing for bluegill but have never tried fly rod, bought a k-mart special out fit years ago but never used it. nice to see something like that, good for you letting them go.


----------



## Mean Morone

My favorite fly for gills is an orange spider. I like to trim down the legs. I've used other surface flies, but the one that seems to catch more fish for me is the orange spider with short legs. The gills should be on fire in a week or so.


----------



## ronscherz

I have no flyrod, but do tie my own flies. I use a salmon noodle rod w/ 4# test. I use streamers with lead eyes or a bead head. I get bluegill on them. For ease of removing the hook I use regular bluegill hooks (long shank). works for me!
Also, wet or dry flies, they also work with a bobber of some sort of your choice. The bobber jus give some weight to cast with.


----------

